# siberian elm & the extrusion mill



## guitarborist (May 25, 2008)

I started milling this 36"x11" Siberian Elm log yesterday.







I use a ladder for the top cut. I attach it with 2 oak pieces, one lagged to the log the other is riding on 2 carriage bolts so it can be leveled. The ladder is then bolted down to the oak piece with a carriage bolt and a wingnut with washers.





The Elm has beautiful grain. I am making it into flooring planks for my house





So far the extrusion mill and ladder system work great.


----------



## guitarborist (May 25, 2008)

I used the 42" bar to make a 12"x 22" cant then I used the shorty bar (17") to cut 1"x12" boards. It really cuts fast. I have 404 chain right now but I plan to change over to .325 in the future.





I also use the extrusions to cut boards down further. I make a straight edge then use a circular saw to cut it down (2x4's here).


----------



## dustytools (May 25, 2008)

Nice set-up! Nothing better than making your own tools and having it work.


----------



## wdchuck (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful wood there, that'll be one nice floor.


----------



## dancan (May 25, 2008)

guitarborist said:


> I also use the extrusions to cut boards down further. I make a straight edge then use a circular saw to cut it down (2x4's here).



Good thinking .
Keep up the great photos .


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 25, 2008)

Great stuff G,

Pretty slick set-up for the ladder. I like it. The wood looks gorgeous too. Should be an awesome floor.


----------



## irishcountry (May 25, 2008)

Very smart setup I need to get it together and make something like that up!! That will be some beautiful flooring make sure you post some pics when you get it installed!!


----------



## Trigger-Time (May 25, 2008)

Some nice work their.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 26, 2008)

Great work. 

Nice straight edge!


----------



## dancan (May 26, 2008)

Great stuff !
Now that you have it milled ,what are the steps you will be taking to get it to a finished product and how thick will it be?


----------



## guitarborist (May 26, 2008)

dancan said:


> Great stuff !
> Now that you have it milled ,what are the steps you will be taking to get it to a finished product and how thick will it be?



I just got all the boards to my house. I will be putting them in my wood drying area. I cut 17 1"x12"x10.5' and 13 1"x10"x10.5' boards. I will paint the ends, sticker them and wait for summer to come and go then see if they are dry yet. The drying area is a leanto built onto my fence. I have the sides and top closed and let fans run 24/7 all summer, the fans pull the air through. Our hot dry summer should dry the wood nicely. We get a lot of 90-100 degree days during July and Aug with humidity levels usually under 20% and many days under 10%. 

I plan to make the flooring 6" wide and 3/4" thick. I will tongue and grove the boards and plane and sand, ect.. in my wood shop. I have all the tools to make flooring pretty fast.


----------

